# Tully and her daughters



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y230/p ... mice%20F1/

I thought I'd just post photos of the mice you all have seen before.  They're looking quite sturdy, at least in comparison to their mass-bred mother (red eyed). I finally made contact with an Ontario breeder and she's looking for a blue so I'm currently thinking out if I should breed my blue girl back to her dad and sell the offspring, or just sell the one I have and breed the pied RY girl.

If I weren't so queasy about culling I'd have an easier time with this.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I love the white and orange ones .. not sure of the official names ... but they are gorgeous


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

They're varying shades of recessive yellow.  Thanks!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love the black eyed pied especially. Is the brown ticked one a cinnamon? I really like the shade and I don't think I've seen it before


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

MissPorter13 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I love the black eyed pied especially. Is the brown ticked one a cinnamon? I really like the shade and I don't think I've seen it before


You know, I have NO idea, haha. I think she's just a sooty RY but she does look cinnamon in these photos a bit. The ticking isn't even, it's just along her back. Her belly is quite golden yellow.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> MissPorter13 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely gorgeous, I love the black eyed pied especially. Is the brown ticked one a cinnamon? I really like the shade and I don't think I've seen it before
> ...


She was always an unusual, very pretty colour, even when she was a fuzzy. I wondered a lot about the colour since then, and your thought of recessive yellow seems the most likely. Sootiness usually makes the colour muddy, but in her case it looks like a rich golden brownish colour. I'd LOVE to have recessive yellow! I think it's got so much potential.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Seafolly said:
> 
> 
> > MissPorter13 said:
> ...


Oh dear, haha, don't get me to breed her too! That's a potential three litters we're looking at here! And my wandering fingers keep searching the ads for rats.  (not to breed). I wonder if she'd make more sooty RY's? I think she's the prettiest mouse I have. 

Tentative plan: Pied RY and LH blue but...heavy culling would be necessary.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Better if you could breed the RY with a choc. Then the F2 litter that are choc and RY will have the sootiness reduced, and changed to a rich coppery brown. They will be stunning.

But no, don't breed her!!! I'm not trying to influence you! You don't need to have the most beautiful coloured RYs in the world! :roll: Really!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Better if you could breed the RY with a choc. Then the F2 litter that are choc and RY will have the sootiness reduced, and changed to a rich coppery brown. They will be stunning.
> 
> But no, don't breed her!!! I'm not trying to influence you! You don't need to have the most beautiful coloured RYs in the world! :roll: Really!


You know I was thinking of asking the local breeder if she'd trade a chocolate buck for my satin beige but I'm awfully smitten with satin and should probably keep mine instead.  It's odd how I never see it around in pet stores as I had a chocolate, and I know she carries it.

Haha I like being influenced by the ones who know their stuff!  Rich colours are wonderful. I THINK all I really can predict is a potential BEW or ivory from the blue girl which is appealing. But I'll miss the pied. Oh sigh. I wish you lived closer to take a look at them in person!


----------

